# super glue?



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive just got a Duna Multy cage arrived today and Im going to put my new female mice in it. The only thing is there is a pre-made hole in the base of it for the water bottle, but Im using a different bottle and need to block the hole.

Is super glue OK to use to stick a bit of plastic over the hole? Obviously I would wait for the fumes to go etc.

Thanks


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

It should be ok just watch and make sure they don't seem to be chewing or licking in that spot a lot.


----------

